# Australian Live steam models?



## Stephen Yoannidis (May 20, 2011)

Hi all,

Im an Aussie and I love examples of Australian steam but i've really struggled to find anything in 45mm live steam based on Australian engines. The only glimpse i've seen of Aussie trains at this gauge is the Victorian Railways NA class (which i'm also planning on investing in) from Argyle.

Does anyone know of any companies or any models out there based on Australian designs?

Cheers


----------



## Dan Pantages (Jan 2, 2008)

Ian Pearse of AccuCraft UK to give notice that they were in the throes of producing a live-steam NA in green or black with a few different road numbers. AS drawing can be seen on the Accucraft UK websirte.


----------



## zubi (May 14, 2009)

Dan, I just checked Ian Pearce's site, which I have not done in a while. Wonderful news! Thanks for bringing it here. Stephen, someone wrote to me on youtube concerning my NA, was it you? Anyway, now you can get the new NA by Gordon and Ian! Best, Zubi


----------



## Stephen Yoannidis (May 20, 2011)

I'm in the process of reserving one of the Argyle/ Accucraft 2014 NA engines now (I only heard about the proposal a few days ago and I must admit i am excited!). Yes zubi that was me, it was a nice example of a live steam NA especially after the new paint work. 

So no one has ever seen any other VR (Victorian railway) engines made into live steam models? I'd love to see a K or J class brought into the gauge 1 world.


----------



## zubi (May 14, 2009)

Stephen, Gordon (Argyle) probably made some gauge 1 engines, but he is not making any more. Oh, good that it was you! I did not know how to answer on youtube, sorry. Thanks for the kind comment, the NA is one of the original ones, 30 years old, probably. Alcohol fired. I am happy to see them in the Accucraft stable! Zubi


----------



## David Leech (Dec 9, 2008)

Stephen, 
No one has mentioned that Aster built the Australian Beyer-Garratt AD-60, TWICE, in 1994 and again in 2009! 
Does that count with you? 
Also, a 'bit' of a stretch, but the Accucraft T1 could, with a LOT of kitbashing, perhaps look like a South Australian Railways 520 class. 
Take out the middle cylinders and squish the driving wheels together and you have it - kind of!!!! 
Do you have any thoughts as to which locos that you would like to see in Gauge 1? 
All the best, 
David Leech, Delta, Canada


----------



## David Leech (Dec 9, 2008)

Stephen, 
Sorry, I just read that you would like to see a K or J class. 
Again, maybe a little kitbashing of an Aster Japan National Railways Class 9600. 
Any other locos of interest? 
Is it only the Victorian Railways. 
I am looking at my 1954 edition of Victorian Railways Centenary Edition Power Parade and I wonder if any of them would be a big enough seller in Gauge 1 for Aster or Accucraft to try. 
What are your thoughts? 
All the best, 
David Leech, Delta, Canada


----------



## Stephen Yoannidis (May 20, 2011)

Hi David, 

I live in Victoria and although i'm not old enough to have seen the engines in their prime i've grown up with regular trips to preservation societies (such as the Mornington preservation society which has a lovely k running for the public) and I guess I now have a strong attachment to Australian steam, particularly those from the Victorian railways. 

I think the only thing holding back the main commercial makers of gauge 1 live steam from adopting Australian models is that not many people outside of Australia really know about these engines which definitely limits their market. Though personally I would be most interested to see a K adopted into gauge 1 I would be really happy to see an A2, an R, a NSW C class or even a NSW D57 made into a live steam model at this scale.


----------



## Taperpin (Jan 6, 2008)

Stephen , 
Im sorry to have to point out that production of a commercial batch model needs a certain number built to be a possibilty financially, The Na engines have that virtue, but the chances of a VR "K" class or "J" are non existent... 

custom builds in gauge 1 are lovely to see, but realistically the cost is around 160% of a batch build and its still marginal for the maker. 

Aster made a German model some time ago [BR8] a 2-8-2 tank which could be worked over into a fairly close replica of the "K" class..although even that would cost many hours of work. 

we have built NSW 19 class and 32class in small numbers and I have 3 more to complete , but that I afraid will be the end . 

Gordon


----------



## TonyWalsham (Jan 2, 2008)

Given that there is an Ali San Shay in residence at the Menzies Creek museum, would the Aster model qualify as an Aussie model??


----------



## David Fletcher (Jan 2, 2008)

Chaps, 
If you are interested in the Accucraft Victorian Railways NA class 2-6-2T, make sure to drop Michael Ragg at Argyle Locomotive Works an email or call to express your interest. Michael is running this project and is currently assembling estimates for numbers, live steam, electric, colours etc, so that he can place orders with the right proportion of model types...ie build what people want. 
Argyle's web site: 
http://www.argyleloco.com.au/news.htm 
If you are outside of Australia, let him know where abouts you're expressing interest from. 

David.


----------



## zubi (May 14, 2009)

Posted By TonyWalsham on 05 Oct 2012 03:34 PM 
Given that there is an Ali San Shay in residence at the Menzies Creek museum, would the Aster model qualify as an Aussie model?? 
Haha, Tony, quite funny;-)... but the #14 is a two cylinder Shay, much smaller than the 3 cylinder #26 which Aster (more or less) modelled. It may be more 'reasonable' to take Accucraft Climax to represent one of the two preserved in Australia (one under restoration at Belgrave). Altbough being 30 inch engines, they are probably smaller than Accucraft's prototype. Best, Zubi


----------



## TonyWalsham (Jan 2, 2008)

Operating? the Ali San Shay # 14.

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=FiYcVX7rsxc


----------



## JoeDempsey (Oct 7, 2012)

I'm working on an ISIS Mill Sharp Stewart 0-4-2 , this is a 32mm gauge sugar cane locomotive with a tender. Previously they were Tasmanian G Class loco's without tenders (there were two of them) until one exploded and both were sold to ISIS Mill for a rebuild in a nice green/yellow paint scheme but with red boiler bands.

Your right there is pretty much nothing commercially available downunder. I took the plunge and bought a lathe with a mill attachment. I am trying to repair my Pichi Richi Coffee Pot built by Paul Travaskis in NSW. Unfortunatly the side rods bearing holes have become ovals from 10 years of steaming. But I am having a bad time of it, I fix one thing and break another and so on... But am oputting it down to a sharp learning experience. Meanwhile I have cut frames for the ISIS MIll loco's, will look at making a couple for gas firing a couple for coal firing and one in gloss black for fun.

If you every fancy building one from scratch a good book is Steam Trains in Your garden by Brian Wilson. Available from http://www.ameng.com.au/ this goes deeper into the sugar cane train modeling and is a bit of a bible for me.

Regards
Joe


----------



## TonyWalsham (Jan 2, 2008)

How about this from Roundhouse for Australian narrow gauge fans.










This is a model of works number 16255 built in 1924 by John *Fowler* & Co. Ltd. of Leeds for the Inisfail Tramway in Queensland, Australia.
One of the best live steam modles ever made.


----------



## Stephen Yoannidis (May 20, 2011)

Thanks for all the help guys, i'll just stick with the Argyle/Accucraft Na live steamer which i'm excited about, it should be worth the 1 - 2 year wait.


----------

